# Boot Camp surchauffe... après sa suppression



## rliegeoi (18 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et il se peut que cette question ai déjà été posée ou qu'elle ne soit pas à sa bonne place. Si c'est le cas, j'en suis désolé. 

Bref, je voulais déjà tous vous remercier car si je poste ce message pour la première fois, c'est loin d'être ma première visite sur ce forum. Mais là, je sèche. 

J'ai installé W7 via Boot Camp. Jusque là, pas de soucis. 

Utilisant mon macbook pro de manière professionnel (sur OSX), j'ai remarqué, depuis l'installation de W7, une surchauffe de l'appareil quelque soit la partition utilisée. 
Ayant installé W7 uniquement pour quelque vieux jeux (Age of Empire, RCT3 notamment), j'ai choisis de supprimer la partition pensant arrêter les surchauffes comme je l'avait déjà fait dans le passé (et ça avait marché). 
Aujourd'hui, après la suppression de la partition W7, cela ne fonctionne pas. L'ordi surchauffe en permanence sur OSX. 

Des idées ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mai 2017)

Salut *rliegeoi
*
Tu dois avoir les ventilateurs qui turbinent > pour refroidir le processeur. Si le processeur surchauffe quant à lui > ça doit être parce qu'un (ou plusieurs) processus en consomment un % exagéré.

Pour connaître quel(s) processus > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Moniteur d'activité» > menu : *Processeur* > onglet : *% processeur*. S'il y a un processus qui consomme exagérement de processeur > cela devrait te sauter aux yeux en principe.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mai 2017)

Salut 

En complément de ce qu'indique Maco , s'il s'agit d'un Macbook, tu peux l'ouvrir voir si les ventilos ne sont pas envahis de poussière.
Sinon tu télécharges Etrecheck et tu donnes le rapports entre balises Code :


----------



## rliegeoi (20 Mai 2017)

Je vais donc aujourd'hui me mettre au boulot pour voir d'où pourrais provenir le soucis. Je vous tiens au courant. Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de vos réponses.


----------

